# Whiskey the Husky



## whiskeydog (Jun 25, 2010)

Name: Whiskey
Age: 3 years
Sex: Female
Species: Canis Lupus Familiaris // Husky
Height: 
 -Anthro // 5' 4"
 -Quad // 21"
Weight:
 -Anthro // 165 lbs
 -Quad // 40 lbs

Appearance:
Hair and fur:
 -Hair // Brunette, slightly red
 -Fur // Blond/Gold
Markings: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/150/d/7/Husky_2010_by_wagtastic.png
Eye color: Ice blue
Other features: n/a
Behavior and Personality: friendly, intelligent, sarcastic

Likes: cool weather, running, reading
Dislikes: dentists, spiders, vegetables

History:

Clothing/Personal Style: jeans, jean cut-offs, bright colors, tye-dye, hoodies, blues
Picture: will edit

Profession: Vet Tech
Theme song:
Birthdate: December 4th
Star sign: Sagittarius

Favorite food: Fruit
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: Washington
Favorite weather: Snow/Ocean/other cool location
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Broccoli
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: Anywhere hot
Least liked weather: Hot unbearable dry weather 

Significant other: None
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the name Whiskey.


----------



## whiskeydog (Jul 11, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I like the name Whiskey.


 
thanks :O


----------



## hunter1542 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice to meet you Whiskey my names Hal


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

whiskeydog said:


> Name: Whiskey
> 
> Favorite drink: Water
> Least liked drink: Beer


 Blasphemy.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey there, i've seen you on another forum. Nice fursona there, huskies are awesome!


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

A huskey named Whiskey? Awesome.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 14, 2010)

The named really made me think of that The Door's song 
Cool markings.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

your avatar is adorable.

What kind of fruits do you love the most?


----------



## kijonaia (Jul 26, 2010)

Cute char. =)


----------



## Aprice (Jul 26, 2010)

The fact that's he's 3 years old bothers me...


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ironic that her least favorite drink is beer yet her name is Whiskey.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 27, 2010)

Aprice said:


> The fact that's he's 3 years old bothers me...


 Well, in dog years that'd be around 28 right?


----------

